# In French- 'There are certain things which I like about this, and certain things...



## MyChemicalRomance

I have questions about a couple of phrases. How do you say, in French, 

'There are certain things which I like about this, and certain things which I like about that' 

also,

'You never know until the time comes.'  ?

Merci beaucoup,
Genevieve


----------



## reb_hun

'There are certain things which I like about this, and certain things which I like about that' : "il y a des certain choses ce que j'aime a propos de ceci, et des certain choses ce que j'aime de ca" there is a ceguille on the 'c' of ca. 
​


----------



## reb_hun

'You never know until the time comes.'   : "tu/vous ne sais/savez jamais jusqu'au le moment arriveras/arriverez."


----------



## reb_hun

i think that is what you are looking for but just in case i'm wrong i'd wait for someone that might know the right answer​


----------



## milhas

if I may, the sentence in French isn't correct, but I can't see some right translation, maybe : vous ne savez jamais quand le moment arrivera


----------



## anangelaway

MyChemicalRomance said:
			
		

> I have questions about a couple of phrases. How do you say, in French,
> 
> 'There are certain things which I like about this, and certain things which I like about that'


 
My suggestion:

''Il y a certaines choses qui me plaisent à propos de ceci, et d'autres à propos de cela.''

I believe you don't have to repeat necesseraly ''which I like about'' and ''things'' twice. 
Also, instead of ''que j'aime'', you can use ''qui me plaisent''.


----------



## nichec

milhas said:
			
		

> vous ne savez jamais quand le moment arrivera





			
				milhas said:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> But I thought that means " you would never know when the moment will arrive ", which seems to be missing something here for me.
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## anangelaway

MyChemicalRomance said:
			
		

> 'You never know until the time comes.' ?


 
Tu ne sais jamais jusqu'au moment ''crucial/fatidique''.
or
Tu ne peux (vraiment) savoir que le moment venu.

Edit: Same with ''vous'' such as:

Vous ne savez jamais jusqu'au moment...
Vous ne pouvez savoir (vraiment) que le moment venu.


----------



## irka_hcmc

Il y a certaine choses que j'aime comme ci et d'autre comme ca.


----------



## AuroreNYC

MyChemicalRomance said:
			
		

> 'You never know until the time comes.' ?


 
Ma traduction n'est pas du tout litterale mais j'utiliserais l'expression : "Qui vivra verra"


----------



## nichec

Bonjour:
@AuroreNYC
C'est vraiment interessant et tres joli en meme temps. 

Can I translate it as: "Those who live/survive 'till that time will see" ?  

Merci d'avance!    N


----------



## xav

In such a general affirmation, "you" has to be translated by the impersonal "on" : "On ne sera jamais certain, jusqu'au moment où cela se produira". 
Or shorter "On verra bien, le moment venu".

But "Qui vivra verra" says the same thing on a much, much better, short and idiomatic way.

About the "this and that" sentence, I guess _you_ could have a better translation if _you_ (dear Chemical) would tell us what "this" and "that" mean - I mean, if we had a bit of context !


----------



## MyChemicalRomance

Sorry I took so long to reply...and thanks for all your advice.

The context is... 'There are certain things which I like about the English school system, and certain things which i like about the French.'


----------



## AuroreNYC

nichec said:
			
		

> Bonjour:
> @AuroreNYC
> C'est vraiment interessant et tres joli en meme temps.
> 
> Can I translate it as: "Those who live/survive 'till that time will see" ?
> 
> Merci d'avance! N


 
Je suis flattee  

Ta traduction est correcte mais tu pourrais peut-etre aussi dire "Live and see". Je ne sais pas si c'est tres idiomatique...


----------



## MyChemicalRomance

Is this correct... 'Il y a certaines choses qui me plaisent à propos de système d'enseignement anglais, et d'autres à propos de système français.'


----------



## anangelaway

MyChemicalRomance said:
			
		

> Is this correct... 'Il y a certaines choses qui me plaisent à propos de systême d'enseignement anglais, et d'autres à propos de systême français.'


 
Yes, excellent!!! Only replace ''de'' by *''du''*. Well done!


----------



## MyChemicalRomance

thanks for your help, anangelaway 

The context for the 'you ever know until...', is the answer to the question 'Tu veux te marier un jour?'
So, to that question, would you be able to say, 'Actuellement, je ne sais pas vraiment, car on ne sera jamais certain, jusqu'au moment où cela se produira'    or does that sound wrong in that context?


----------



## anangelaway

MyChemicalRomance said:
			
		

> thanks for your help, anangelaway
> 
> The context for the 'you ever know until...', is the answer to the question 'Tu veux te marier un jour?'
> So, to that question, would you be able to say, 'Actuellement, je ne sais pas vraiment, car on ne sera jamais certain, jusqu'au moment où cela se produira' or does that sound wrong in that context?


 
If that question in English is closer to ''Do you think you'll get married one day?'', and the answer is therefore *''You never know until the times* *comes*.'' or ''You'd like to be married one day?''...

Then, I would say:
_Qui sait? L'avenir me le dira._

Or as xav's suggestion:
_On verra bien le moment venu._


----------



## MyChemicalRomance

I know this has been going on a bit... but here is the paragraph which I wrote... Actuellement, je ne sais pas vraiment, car on ne sera jamais certain, jusqu’au moment a venu. Je peut-être voudrais me marier un jour, mais pas bien tôt. Si je vais marier, je voudrais deux enfants (un garçon et une fille), et également je voudrais avoir une grande maison dans le Sud de la France, et une autre en Californie. 
    De toute manière, qui sait certainement ce que sera être? L'avenir me le dira.'


----------



## MyChemicalRomance

Well, anyway....does what I wrote fit into that context, or is it still wrong?


----------



## anangelaway

MyChemicalRomance said:
			
		

> I know this has been going on a bit... but here is the paragraph which I wrote... Actuellement, je ne sais pas vraiment, car on ne sera jamais certain, jusqu’au moment a venu. Je peut-être voudrais me marier un jour, mais pas bien tôt. Si je vais marier, je voudrais deux enfants (un garçon et une fille), et également je voudrais avoir une grande maison dans le Sud de la France, et une autre en Californie.
> De toute manière, qui sait certainement ce que sera être? L'avenir me le dira.'


 
Bonjour Geneviève!

One question: did you translate 'actuellement' for ''actually'', like ''Actually, I don't know really...''? If so, perhaps you could say, and then I'll make some suggestions on your sentence.

_Sincèrement, je ne sais pas. On ne peut jamais en être certain jusqu'au moment venu._ ( or alternative: _Vraiment, je ne sais pas. Mais qui sait? L'avenir me le dira.)_ 

_Peut-être voudrais-je me marier un jour, mais pas de tout de suite. Si je me marie, j'aimerais avoir deux enfants (un garçon et une fille), et également avoir une grande maison dans le Sud de la France, puis une autre en Californie._

I hope this helps.


----------



## MyChemicalRomance

Thank you...the 'actuellement, je ne sais pas vraiment' was meant to be kind of 'at the moment, I don't really know'.
There is one thing I've always wanted to know...what does the 'en' in '_On ne peut jamais *en* être certain jusqu'au moment venu,' _do?


----------



## MyChemicalRomance

Oh, and one more thing...why is the 'je' attached to the 'voudrais' with a hyphen in the sentence, '..._voudrais-je me marier '_ ?


----------



## anangelaway

MyChemicalRomance said:
			
		

> Thank you...the 'actuellement, je ne sais pas vraiment' was meant to be kind of 'at the moment, I don't really know'.
> There is one thing I've always wanted to know...what does the 'en' in '_On ne peut jamais *en* être certain jusqu'au moment venu,' _do?


 
Ha oui, le contexte me revient, pardon.
You can replace, ''Sincèrement'' by ''Pour le moment''.

The ''en'' refers to the phrase you've mentionned in an earlier post where the question was about: ''Voudrais-tu te marier un jour?'' From what you've answered _''You never know until the times come._''
'On _ne_ peut jamais en être certain.' = 'on ne peut jamais être certain de ce que l'avenir _nous promet'_.
*en* = *avenir* in this context. 

Please wait for a way better explanation than mine.


----------



## MyChemicalRomance

I get it though, so it can't have been that bad 

And, I'm sorry to be so annoying, but why is it just 'venu' and not 'a venu'?


----------



## anangelaway

MyChemicalRomance said:
			
		

> I get it though, so it can't have been that bad
> 
> And, I'm sorry to be so annoying, but why is it just 'venu' and not 'a venu'?


 
"*venu''* in that specific sentence, has become _an adjective_ from the verb 'venir'. 
more ie.
au moment _choisi_ = from the verb _'choisir'_
au moment _voulu_ = from the verb _'vouloir'_
as an _adjectif_, but you could also not use a verb for instance here:
au moment _décisif_ = at a _decisive_ moment


----------



## MyChemicalRomance

Oh, that makes sense now  Thank you. And, how do you know when a word such as 'je' is hyphenated onto the verb, such as in, '..._*voudrais-je* me marier '_ ?


----------



## MattF

There are two reasons that I can think of for doing this:
1: (I'm sure you know this anyway):
   When you're making a question, it's more common in French to swap the pronoun and verb around like this than it is in English, but we do it too, sometimes - think of "I am" - "je suis" and "Am I?" - "suis-je?".  and you always us a hyphen (as far as I can remember) to "tie" the pronoun back onto its verb when you have done this.

2: This is rarer and a bit more "poetic".  Sometimes the verb and pronoun are swapped around just because it sounds nicer that way  .  We do it in English as well, but again, not as often, and almost always in dialogues.  I think the reason it's done is English is really just to mix it up a bit, because if you have a long string of "He said this, then I said that, then he said..." it gets a bit boring.
For example:
" 'I have some news for you', said he" 
-- j'ai des nouvelles pour toi, dit-il

And again, in this case, the hyphen is used to attach the pronoun back onto its verb. 

Is this any use as an explanation?


----------



## MyChemicalRomance

Well, thanks you soooo much...it was a really good explanation- so, I suppose voudrais-je just sounds better, really...


----------



## MyChemicalRomance

In the example above, would it then sound wrong if I said '_Peut-être je voudrais me marier un jour',_ rather than, '_Peut-être *voudrais-je* me marier un jour',_ or is it still acceptable?


----------



## MattF

Here, you're almost asking a question, so definitely the second one.  Another reason is that you just can't put a sentence straight after _peut-être_ like that.


----------



## MyChemicalRomance

So...if I'm getting this correctly, if it's similar to a question (but necessarily a proper question), like in the above example, it will also take on the hyphenated form?


----------



## MattF

MyChemicalRomance said:
			
		

> So...if I'm getting this correctly, if it's similar to a question (but necessarily a proper question), like in the above example, it will also take on the hyphenated form?



Yes.  I think my last message was too unclear and probably not correct, either. If I were you, I'd ignore everything after the first sentence - in fact I may even go back and take the rest of it out.
[EDIT - I have now done so...]

If you turn around the verb and the pronoun, you always hyphenate it.  And you turn around the verb and the pronoun either:

1 because it's a question and you don't want to say "est-ce que...",

2 because it's like a question in that you're saying that you really don't know about something,

3 because it just sounds better that way - I know this one sounds really lame, but I can't think of a better way to explain it.

Here, it's point 2 that applies - if you said 

"Voudrais-je me marier un jour? Peut-être."
 "Would I like to get married some day?  Perhaps"​
It would mean pretty much the same, even though you've turned it into a question and an answer.


----------

